# does anybody know?



## Ron Boahn (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I really need some advice.

I am taking a weekend family trip over to the Bradenton Beach area coming up fast and I've never been there and I desperately need to know where to go when to go what to use for whatever I might catch on the surf pier wherever. Any help would be appreciated so I don't waste a bunch of time fishing a bad area.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

*Bradenton Beach*

If you are going to Bradenton, then you got to hit Longboat Key....

Its been awhile, but the pass between longboat and Bradenton Beach used to be chock full o' fish (hit the morning before the crowds)......

If you have access to a boat, there is good fishing on the mainland side of Longboat about mid-Island in some mangrove islands.... got my first snook there.....


If I remember anything else, will try to post it...


when are you going??


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Never been there but hope it helps you out*

Reports and Local info on diff Areas
http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/cw.htm









Anna Maria Island
Beautiful beaches and facilities all along the island make this island a very popular and well known tourist destination. This map shows the easy access to Anna Maria Island from two main roads in Bradenton.

From I-75 take exit 220 Route 64 west (becomes Manatee Ave.) all the way to beach. You can also reach Anna Maria Island from Cortez Rd.

The main road on Anna Maria Island connects south directly to Longboat Key.



Anna Maria Beach
Facing the Gulf of Mexico, this quiet, undeveloped sandy beach offers over three acres of beautiful views. 

Holmes Beach
Found at the center of Anna Maria Island, Holmes Beach presents a full range of amenities including grills, playground, showers and picnic area, as well as 14,400 feet of sandy Gulf of Mexico beach. 

Manatee County Beach
Features 900 feet of sandy beach on the Gulf of Mexico with access at Gulf Drive (S.R. 789) and 40th Street (S.R. 64) in the city of Holmes Beach. 120 parking places as well as public transportation drop off/pick up. 

Cortez Beach (aka Bradenton Beach)
Cortez Beach showcases 140 feet of undeveloped beach. Parking and public transportation drop off/pick available. 

Coquina Beach
Located on Anna Maria's southern tip, Coquina is a popular public beach lined with towering Australian pines. A full-service concession stand, ample parking, barbecue pits, picnic facilities, boat ramp, playground, restrooms, showers and lifeguards make this beach a popular, bustling beach. 










One of the most popular tourist destinations in Sarasota is St. Armand's Circle - a series of elegant shops and restaurants arranged around the circle. You can see the small circle in the map of Lido Key above. There is usually plenty of parking on the circle, so you park and walk around and admire all the wonderful shops and restaurants - until you break down and spend lots of money.

The Ringling Causeway which connects Lido Key to Downtown Sarasota is easily reached from Route 41. A scenic ride over the bridge takes you straight to St. Armand's Circle.

If you drive through St. Armand's Circle and continue straight through you will reach Lido Beach.

Lido Beach is a great place to find shells, and fully intact sand dollars are quite common on the beach or in the shallow water at low tide.

At the southern tip of Lido Key is South Lido Beach. This is one of the spots where Sarasota Bay meets the Gulf of Mexico. Big Sarasota Pass (or Big Pass) is a main outlet for boats (fishing boats and sailboats) as they head out to the Gulf. Between the boats and the fishermen, there's plenty of activity to be seen.

A bit further along the beach is a wonderful place for setting up a picnic or a day camp as large Australian pines shade the entire area. Another quarter mile and the beach is on Sarasota Bay itself, next to a cove sheltered by mangroves. The water is not only clear, but also placid here, making it easy to observe the fish and other animals that make their home here. There are also benches here for a bit of relaxing before heading back.



Longboat Key
Longboat Key straddles the Sarasota / Manatee County Line. Here is a brief history of Longboat Key.

From Sarasota go through St. Armand's Circle and make a right onto Gulf of Mexico Drive (Route 789) which connects directly to Longboat Key.

From the north, Longboat Key can be reached directly from Anna Maria Island.

Public access points to the beach can be found by looking for the blue and white "Beach Access" signs labeled Neptune Avenue Beach or Mayfield Street Beach. Both are right on the Gulf but are less known, and therefore, a bit secluded. The beaches here are also quite wide and the sand is a bit softer than at some other beaches. 

There are no facilities on Longboat Key beaches, but they are a great spot to watch the sun set.

Longboat Key / Beer Can Island (aka Greer Island)
This is a secluded peninsula at the northern tip of Longboat Key. Its 2,000 feet of primitive sandy beach are excellent for shelling. It is best to come by boat or walk to the island at low tide. Limited parking, public transporation drop off/pick up. 



Anna Maria City Pier at Pine Avenue
Anna Maria, Florida 
Rod & Reel Pier 
875 N. Shore Dr. 
941-778-1885 

http://www.swfloridabusinessdirectory.com/annamaria.html

Bradenton Beach Fishing Pier at Bridge Street
Bradenton Beach, Florida 
Bridge Street Pier & Cafe 
200 Bridge St. 
941-779-1706 

http://bbcitypier.com/

Manatee Beach Fishing Pier






FYI:
http://capmel.com/suncoast_piers.htm

http://tk-jk.net/beach/P_fishing_piers.htm


Palma Sola Causeway and Palma Sola Bay on Manatee Avenue West. Popular for swimming, boating, water skiing, and walking dogs. Easily accessible water makes boating and fishing popular pastimes. The county’s boating public is served by 30 marinas and eight boat ramps. In bays, bayous, and along the shores of the Gulf, fishermen find trout, redfish, pompano, and flounder. Offshore they go for kingfish, mackerel, grouper, and tarpon. Among the public fishing piers are the Anna Maria City Pier at Pine Avenue; the Bradenton beach Fishing Pier at Bridge Street; Manatee Beach Fishing Pier on Gulf Drive in Holmes Beach; and the Rod ‘n’ Reel Pier on Bay boulevard in Anna Maria. The Manatee and Pinellas ends of the old Skyway Bridge have been converted to fishing piers. The 1.59-mile Manatee County section is the longest fishing pier in the world.] 

Hope it helps you out .
Good Luck


----------



## Ron Boahn (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I'm heading out on Friday the 25th for the weekend.

I appreciate the responses. I'm originally from N.C. and moved down here just a few years ago. I'm still learning where to go down here. 

See ya,

Ron


----------

